# ISO Goat Recipes



## In the Kitchen (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for using goat meat  for main meal?  The article in newspaper states that goat will be used more and more here in the states.  Stated it would be not as fatty as beef.  My brothers told me they had it when they were small and it was barbeque.  Uncle had goats and butchered one so they would have something to eat.  I have had goat milk and has definite different flavor than cow's milk.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2008)

ITK....if you are interested I could come up with a BBQ recipe for you,....Outside of that.. you can pretty much treat the animal like you would venison.


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2008)

I have had delicious goat curry and also goat stew. I think I have had it a few other ways, but can not remember the ways off the top of my head.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jamaican curried goat stew is wonderful.  Search Food Network : Healthy Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes and epicurious.com for recipes.  Goat is similar to lamb in flavor so any Indian curry works well and many Greek dishes with lemmon onion oregano garlic and olive oil.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 28, 2008)

This one is excellent: (and HOT)

Curried Goat 			 			 					 						 Recipe courtesy Walter Staib, Beaches and Sandals Resort, Jamaica  					 			 			 				 				 					













	 							  							 								 									1 cup curry powder 
3 large sprigs thyme 
3 scotch bonnet peppers, finely chopped 
2 onions, diced 
1 bunch scallions, diced 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper  
4 pounds goat meat, bone in (lamb meat may be substituted) 
1/2 cup chopped fresh garlic 
1 carrot, diced 
2 tomatoes, diced 
1 pound potatoes, diced 
1/2 cup chopped ginger 
3 quarts chicken stockTo make the marinade, combine the curry, thyme, scotch bonnets, onions, scallions, salt, and pepper. Marinate the goat meat overnight. Remove the goat meat from the marinade. Reserve leftover marinade.  
In a hot braising pan, brown the goat meat and garlic. Add carrots, tomatoes, potatoes, ginger, and reserved marinade. Add stock and stew for approximately 1 hour until meat is tender or about to fall off the bone.

You can certainly halve the recipe, and you really don't need a full cup of curry spice!  Carrots are a nice addition as well.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 28, 2008)

*Goats*

Thanks for your time in responding so quickly.  Now all I have to do is contact this guy in paper to see what prices he gets for goat.  do you think it is as high price as lamb?  Well, I will sure find out.  This is so interesting and great as my brothers always had taste for eating it again.  Thankful they can remember yet when they were small.  Different time from now.  They tell me they don't want to look for wife as all of them don't want to cook.  I guess if we were really honest we would rather have someone prepare our meals for us but would they be as good?  I doubt it.  You all are great cooks and I say again, I appreciate you all.  Wonderful resource since my mom gone. 

Thanks to all and maybe you will have goat in near future.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 28, 2008)

Robo410: did you like it and do you have it often?  It surely does sound like lamb in the amount of time it takes.  I just feel so fortunate that I can find out how many people on this site have had so many different kinds of meats.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 28, 2008)

yes I like it. It is similar to lamb, a little drier so it is great for stew.  ribs and chops on bone give great flavor.  I first bought it at a Halal market (Muslim butcher) but more recently I have found a local farm with free range animals including goat.  Usually it is priced similarly to lamb, never as cheap as beef or pork on sale, so it is not an everyday thing in my house but certainly a couple/ three times a year.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 28, 2008)

there have been some interesting pricing issues related to goats this past winter.  For at least 10 years, goat meat (chevon) has been pushed on farmers as the up and coming food product to raise.  And even last year, record high prices could be gotten for chevon.  Until recently.  The supply has exceeded demand for the first time ever in the US because so many people have started to raise Boer goats.  In Ohio and PA, you can't give them away.  Buyers have the market right now. Note that this does not apply to farm raised chevon, because us small farmers have to pay the higher costs for feed and energy.  But I would be interested to hear if markets have reasonable prices right now. I guarentee you markets paid very little for the meat.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 29, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> there have been some interesting pricing issues related to goats this past winter.  For at least 10 years, goat meat (chevon) has been pushed on farmers as the up and coming food product to raise.  And even last year, record high prices could be gotten for chevon.  Until recently.  The supply has exceeded demand for the first time ever in the US because so many people have started to raise Boer goats.  In Ohio and PA, you can't give them away.  Buyers have the market right now. Note that this does not apply to farm raised chevon, because us small farmers have to pay the higher costs for feed and energy.  But I would be interested to hear if markets have reasonable prices right now. I guarentee you markets paid very little for the meat.



so you are farmer?  I always respected people who had to farm as my mother's people were farmers and when I visited we would get up while it was still dark.  I was on summer vacation and  thought it would be fun.  It was very very different and to me at the time, hard.  I helped with gathering eggs, killing chickens, milking the cows, feeding when told and so many other chores that I was not used to doing.  Now that I remember my two weeks visit I appreciate what farmers have to do to maintain their lifestyle.  Everything truly depended mostly on the weather and what blessings God allowed.  Such beautiful people that allowed me an opportunity to see what they had to do everyday. (When you are young you think everybody lives and does the same things you do.  Was an education for me)

Sad to say, my cousin whose parents had the farm, is now working for the state as some kind of political office.  What a contrast to the farm!  He admitted compared to working on the farm, everything else seems easy.  

thanks for your comments.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 29, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> so you are farmer?
> 
> Everything truly depended mostly on the weather and what blessings God allowed. Such beautiful people that allowed me an opportunity to see what they had to do everyday. (When you are young you think everybody lives and does the same things you do. Was an education for me)
> 
> thanks for your comments.


 
more of a homesteader than a farmer.  But dh and I have bred, raised, butchered, prepared and eaten dairy goats for 31 years.  As for farming, we do cut and bale our own hay.

I don't treat chevon any differently than beef.  I participate in a goat forum and recently discussed how we butcher the carcass.  100% of us older practioners have come to the identicle procedure; we grind all the meat. I thought that was facinating that we all came to the same way of preparing the meat for the freezer.  I mainly make goat burgers (there are none better), meatloaf, chili, burritoes; anything you would do with ground beef.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 29, 2008)

Doesn't it bother you to eat what you raise?  I know when I killed those chickens it bothered me when they had them for dinner the next day.  Everyone else enjoyed them but I saw them when we chopped the heads off.  I didn't have to fool with the pigs.  That must have been done without me.  pigs can get pretty mean.  Ripped my cousin's leg in the back from the knee to the hip when he had his back turned.  What a shock but he said he was stupid to turn his back never blamed the pig.  Only himself.  

If only all these people who are city slickers could visit a farm and try to work along side of the farmers.  Many people would have different perspective of the meal they eat.  

You sound like you had healthy life, bethzaring.  Hope it continues.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 29, 2008)

I went to a new Asian grocery store last week that opened close to my work.  They had legs of goat (think leg of lamb, but a bit bigger).  I can't remember the price, but will check next time I'm there.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2008)

Any recipe for lamb or venison will work for goat.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Doesn't it bother you to eat what you raise?



It's a fact of life on the farm.


----------

